# How to purchase a harpsichord



## TrazomGangflow

I'm not seriously considering purchasing a harpsicord but I'm just wondering who makes good harpsicords, what it would entail to purchase one, and the cost of a good harpsicord?


----------



## clavichorder

It depends on where you live. There are replica makers in various areas. One near me is Jack Peters, he makes good sounding instruments http://www.jackpeters.com/. Another that I know of is Steven Sorli http://www.lautenwerk.com/ who is a very artful wood worker and he makes this really cool clavicitherium(upright harpsichord) of his own design that I have personally had the privelege to play, so I can assure you it is amazing, it sounds like a harp, not a conventional sounding at all, and that may be what you are looking for, so this is just for the sake of interest. He's organized too, here's a price list http://www.lautenwerk.com/harpsichord_price_list.htm. Those are new and very finely decorated, so you'd expect them to be expensive. I'm sure his other harpsichords are great, but I recommend the lautenwerk over the others having played one.

But, I suggest you use your hunting skills and search online. Also, search builders online and call them! Don't call with the intention of buying, but call them to talk harpsichords, they may be able to point you toward what you are looking for and have tips on how to get find a good used one cheap. It is possible.


----------



## Couchie

1. Approach the harpsichord slowly and with caution.
2. Give a short bow, not looking it in the eye.
3. Gently place your fingers on the keys. If it shudders violently, immediately withdraw your hand and back away.
4. If it purrs softly, it wants you to play it.
5. If the sound is to your satisfaction, give its current owner money in exchange for it.
6. When you get it home, be sure to feed it Bach at least 5 times a week to keep it happy.


----------



## GoneBaroque

clavichorder said:


> It depends on where you live. There are replica makers in various areas. One near me is Jack Peters, he makes good sounding instruments http://www.jackpeters.com/. Another that I know of is Steven Sorli http://www.lautenwerk.com/ who is a very artful wood worker and he makes this really cool clavicitherium(upright harpsichord) of his own design that I have personally had the privelege to play, so I can assure you it is amazing, it sounds like a harp, not a conventional sounding at all, and that may be what you are looking for, so this is just for the sake of interest. He's organized too, here's a price list http://www.lautenwerk.com/harpsichord_price_list.htm. Those are new and very finely decorated, so you'd expect them to be expensive. I'm sure his other harpsichords are great, but I recommend the lautenwerk over the others having played one.
> 
> But, I suggest you use your hunting skills and search online. Also, search builders online and call them! Don't call with the intention of buying, but call them to talk harpsichords, they may be able to point you toward what you are looking for and have tips on how to get find a good used one cheap. It is possible.


Steven Sørli's address is less than an hour's drive from where I live. Might make an interesting trip.


----------



## clavichorder

GoneBaroque said:


> Steven Sørli's address is less than an hour's drive from where I live. Might make an interesting trip.


That's lucky, I think you definitely should make that trip!


----------



## hawk

Couchie said:


> 1. Approach the harpsichord slowly and with caution.
> 2. Give a short bow, not looking it in the eye.
> 3. Gently place your fingers on the keys. If it shudders violently, immediately withdraw your hand and back away.
> 4. If it purrs softly, it wants you to play it.
> 5. If the sound is to your satisfaction, give its current owner money in exchange for it.
> 6. When you get it home, be sure to feed it Bach at least 5 times a week to keep it happy.


Couchie will it need a Lieder box or just go outside?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Couchie said:


> 1. Approach the harpsichord slowly and with caution.
> 2. Give a short bow, not looking it in the eye.
> 3. Gently place your fingers on the keys. If it shudders violently, immediately withdraw your hand and back away.
> 4. If it purrs softly, it wants you to play it.
> 5. If the sound is to your satisfaction, give its current owner money in exchange for it.
> 6. When you get it home, be sure to feed it Bach at least 5 times a week to keep it happy.


If it starts growling, you're playing it wrong and need to get an instructor.


----------

